

Show HN: Polyphony – A realtime collaborative text editing lib for web/mobile - gurtis
http://polyphony-ot.com

======
teleclimber
I'm trying to trip it up by placing the cursor at the same point on two
different computers and typing a different letter on each at the same time --
and I can't. Stays consistent across machines. Nice work!!

